
Show HN: CryptFolio – a decentralized app to manage cryptocurrency portfolio - kherwa
https://github.com/kherwa/cryptfolio
======
kherwa
CryptFolio is a small client side application, where you can save your
cryptocurrency portfolio. It uses IPFS to store your encrypted portfolio and
Ethereum blockchain to store IPFS hash. As far as UI is concerned, it is not
good at the moment.

Requesting feedback from all, about the concept and UI. If found useful, will
work on incorporating additional features and improving user interface design.

